# installer ip fixe avec livebox sagem orange



## franckess (24 Novembre 2009)

bonsoir
Avant d'installer une livebox , je me servait d'un routeur eternet olitec , pour recevoir internet. J'avais un petit logiciel a l'adresse site sur mon ordinateur, et me servait d'une ip fixe, par l'intermédiaire de no_ip sans problème .je pouvais regarder mon site depuis un ordinateur différent du mien, et pas obligatoirement en réseau. Mais depuis que j'ai installé une livebox orange, quand je fais l'adresse de mon ip fixe, je me retrouve avec la page de configuration de ma live box.
Comment faire pour revoir mon site .?, et court circuiter cette porte.
je travaille sur un imac os 10.6.2
franckell


----------



## tomg (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour cela il faut que tu redirige le port de connexion depuis la page de configuration du routeur
Le but est d'indiquer à ta livebox vers quel ordinateur du réseau elle dois rediriger la connexion.

A la page de configuration (192.168.1.1) va dans la partie Serveur LAN
Tu devrais voir apparaître une liste de redirection de ports
Tu n'a plus qu'a rediriger celui qui t'intéresse :
Apparemment dans ton cas tu parles d'un site donc c'est le port 80 pour une connexion http
Et au port 80 tu associe l'adresse IP locale de ton ordinateur (192.168.1.XXX)

Voilà, j'espère avoir compris ta requête et répondu correctement. N'hésite pas si tu n'a pas compris.

Tchouss !


----------



## franckess (25 Novembre 2009)

tomg a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour cela il faut que tu redirige le port de connexion depuis la page de configuration du routeur
> Le but est d'indiquer à ta livebox vers quel ordinateur du réseau elle dois rediriger la connexion.
> ...


Bonjour
je vous envois une photo de la configuration lan de la livebox , est ce que c'est la ligne que j'ai soulignée, la  4.6 que je doit modifier 
et avec quel chiffre


----------



## franckess (25 Novembre 2009)

photos de la la lan , et de preference système


----------



## tomg (25 Novembre 2009)

Salut !

Comme je vois tu à une livebox Mini, l'interface à changée depuis.

Il faut que tu ailles dans la catégorie paramètre avancés :






Que tu clique sur ajouter une nouvelle ligne
Puis que dans la liste tu sélectionne le protocole qui t'intéresse (Web server (HTTP)) dans la colonne Application puis que tu l'associe à ton ordinateur dans la liste Equipements :




Puis si les ports ne sont pas choisis automatiquement (normalement c'est automatique) choisis les ports 80 en entrée et 80 en sortie.

Voilà je ne pense pas pouvoir t'aider plus, je n'ai pas de livebox alors si ça ne marche toujours pas va faire un tour ici :

http://www.clubic.com/article-252414-3-livebox-mini-1-2-inventel-sagem.html
http://config.emule-inside.net/routeurs/livebox.php#mini

Bon courage et n'hésite pas à faire upper si tu n'y arrives pas.
D'autres plus compétent s'occuperont de toi


----------



## franckess (26 Novembre 2009)

apparament ce n'est pas tout a fait la meme configuration de ma livebox; par contre je n'ais le choix comme équipement que  new-host

et ensuite dois-je aussi ouvrir DynDNS ???,

Dur Dur 
mais je pense qu'il ne faut pas désespérer....

franckess

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h54 ----------

ps la photo du réglage


----------



## franckess (26 Novembre 2009)

photos


----------



## franckess (27 Novembre 2009)

Cette fois-ci   c'est ok 
  J'ai seulement parametré DynDNS dans la configuration de la livebox  , et me suis connecté sur dyndns avec le demon DNSUpdate version 2.8
Franckess


----------



## franckess (9 Février 2010)

Non Non 
toujours en rade pour me connecter sur mon ordi avec ip fixe.
Par contre j'ai vu sur un site que l'on ne pouvais se connecter avec son propre appareil depuis chez sois , est ce exact????
tous renseignement serons les bienvenus.
franckess


----------

